
R-Tree Madness - fogus
http://stackulator.com/rtree/
======
ekiru
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-tree>

~~~
swolchok
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grid_file> is an alternate n-dimensional index.
Both R-Trees and grid files can help with multi-dimensional point or range
queries.

